# Can you arrange the music icons?



## G35Rocker (Oct 7, 2018)

Hey, just wondering if the icons on slacker radio can be rearranged, added or deleted? Or create stations? Is there perhaps another thread on this topic?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Only favourites can be deleted. Press and hold any of your favourites until you see the X appear. Tap Amat of turn to delete. You cannot rearrange them of any other icons at this time.

Please email Tesla directly at [email protected] if you want things fixed.


----------

